

The Tiger Woods Effect - jpablo
http://www.slate.com/id/2182671/

======
KeepTalking
Ok What happens when the second prize is also upped ? Better performance
overall ? People are fighting for the First spot( exempt players) and Second
spot ( Non exempt players mostly). Do the Non tigers in the field feel more
competitive against the Vijay Singh(s) and Phil Nicolas ?

------
gojomo
Some plants give off chemicals that suppress the growth/success of their
neighbors, a phenomenon called _negative allelopathy_.

Tiger's history sends the _idea_ to his opponents that they can't win, so why
try? I think this is a sort of memetic negative alleopathy.

